# I can't believe she is making us do....



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

They certainly don't look like their normal happy selves. I love that 3rd pic! What a somber group of goldens!! Somber, but very, very cute!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I Love the last 2. They are all so adorable! Big Hugs to them.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is one stony faced group. Reminds me of the old sepia prints of the old west gangs.  They all are squinting to avoid the flash. Too funny. : It's a shame to since they are all posing so well.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

they warmed up to the idea but you sure were getting dirty looks


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

That's a pretty ruff crowd.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow I never would have guessed you could have got them that still. Great pictures!!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

You should make them leave their guns at the door.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Don't know how you do it, mine run in every direction when I come with the camera, cute pictures


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Way Too Cute


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

the last pic gets my vote.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are just so funny. I cant believe there wasnt any smiles on any of their faces. I think in the last one a hint of a smile is coming out. I cant believe how big Cruiser is. He is the third one left to right?


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

AWwww!!! THey look so mad! Or sleepy  How adorable!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> Those are just so funny. I cant believe there wasnt any smiles on any of their faces. I think in the last one a hint of a smile is coming out. I cant believe how big Cruiser is. He is the third one left to right?


Yes..hes 3rd in line ...He is now 9 months old...taller than everyone else and weighing in at 75 pounds..... That boy can eat........... You would think they all would be happy... Roxy went to her new home today.....


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

love the expression on the middle ones, too funny


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

They are certainly taking their picture-taking duties seriously! Great pictures - love them all!


----------



## charchan's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Not happy at all, but oih so gorgeous! I love the last one, beautiful!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm always impressed by your ability to get them all four in the pictures posing. How do you do that? The last one is good!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

If only we could read their minds - but in this case the faces tell the story! Very cute .... bought a smile to my face, you did very well to have them sit there- well done!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

How did you do that? I can't get a sit still shot of one dog, let alone FOUR!!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

the last two are my favorite also!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

These are GREAT photographs!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow that is amazing how you get them to line up like that. I try to get B&B to sit together and they are so far apart. It is impossible. 

They are beautiful...


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

Lexie loves the pics!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

They are the sweetest pups!! SO cute and not looking to happy about the posing!! LOLOL


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh they look so festive! Like they are about to walk the plank. It is great that they will sit for you though. I have family pictures that look just like that.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm thinking these kids are saying.....ARE WE DONE YET?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Great crew Mary. Can't wait to get my xmas card in the mail...hint, hint


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> I'm always impressed by your ability to get them all four in the pictures posing. How do you do that? The last one is good!


I just tell them to climb and then told them to sit..... They for the most part will obey... and stay till they get there release


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Admit it, you glued their butts to the sofa didn't you?

Great pics and I love your Golden group!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Awwww what grumpy faces!!!! I love that last one the best. Nice work at getting them to stay there! I bet there's some funny outtakes.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Admit it, you glued their butts to the sofa didn't you?
> 
> Great pics and I love your Golden group!


 
LOL!!!! probably!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> LOL!!!! probably!!!


You of all people know that there butts are never glued to one spot......:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> You of all people know that there butts are never glued to one spot......:


 
Then why aren't they smiling???????????? because their butts are glued!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Uh Oh - got a little Bah-Humbug goin' on there!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

It's all good...just a little 'friendly fire'!!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I just love the line-up and their somber expressions and slightly different colorings! It really is odd to see all 4 so serious looking! But I still love it!!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

All are great shots, I love their facial expressions. It looks like they cooperated beautifully, although begrudgingly...ROFL! Just TOO CUTE!

~Jackie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Those are great!!!!


----------

